# Rear Valence Is Painted and Installed.



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

Maaco Did a really good job painting it to make. Only took me 15 minutes to reinstall. Here are a few pic for all of you to see
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/mjdxtreme/HPIM0175.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/mjdxtreme/HPIM0174.jpg


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice. Good job!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Very cool. Looks great. Get a shot of the entire backend of the car and post it if you have the time...


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

here is a pic of the whole rear

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/mjdxtreme/HPIM0176.jpg


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very very nice indeed. gm should have had this done stock.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a black one I have been thinking about doing this since I got it. I think it looks great!


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

how much did macco charge you?


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

Maaco charged me $121. I had to remove it and reinstall it myself. Which is the way i world prefer it since the tabs on the rear bumper are really easy to break, and they wanted to take off the whole rear bumper. it only took the a day and a half to complete.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

looks good, I might do the same :cheers


----------



## SLVRLS2GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Ive thought about doing this, I think it looks really good.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You should have had them paint the 'GTO' also. I had mine painted and it fills out the letters a bit better.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I have chrome letter inserts that i placed in them instead. It stands out pretty good.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*paint*

You did a good job,, looks cool. I did my 05 with the same thing about 2 years ago, I bought the decals instead of painting,, they are on EBAY for about 12 dollars, come in ton's of colors in reflective or non reflective material and they also have some with a mirror finish,, check EBay , just type in GTO decals, tons of good stuff,, I even bought a decal that had the picture of a mean goat and on one side of the pic it said BAAD and the other side it says GOAT


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey I'm currious how the black one would look? 

Did you guys take valance and get then painted by pro's? 

I got black with read interior, so I'd like to have the text red and the valance black. 

I wanna see pics...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Mike_V said:


>


I think I like this set-up the best. It stands out, but is not over done.:cool


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

yea i had mine painted by maaco. I took the valence off myself and just took it down there to have them paint, the picked it up the next day came home put the chrome decals in and put it back on. After washing it this weekend still looks great. some people said the paint would rub off when it is washed but no problems at all.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*sucky*

funny story here since you got your paint job at maaco. When I was going around looking for a place to paint mine, I decided to go check out maaco and there was an really old guy there doing estimates, he tells me to pull the car up and show him what I wanted painted and I show him and he looks at me and chuckles and he says to me " we dont do those sort of things here" . That really sucked and now it sucks even more b/c you guys got yours done at the same "co". anywho I just needed to vent. If anybodys is curios to see what I did myself check this out.... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2541016


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I had the same experience with my local dealership. They told me that it could not be painted and they would not paint it. however when i took it to maaco, they were more than happy to do it. i asked them to make sure that it could be painted without any problems, and they said that if it was preped right that there would be no problem. They told me they would do a quick sanding on it to rough it up a little, and the put several coats of primer and paint an it would look just like the paint on the car. They even warned me that it might look a little darker because they were painting plastic not metal, but it turned out exact.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*paint*



PEARL JAM said:


> I think I like this set-up the best. It stands out, but is not over done.:cool



Car looks really good,, very tasteful and not over the top


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Oh, that looks real pretty. I wondered why they put a plastic piece of junk on the back and how I would ever resolve that issue. Thanks for the information.


----------

